# Feeding African Dwarf Frogs



## megz357 (Aug 13, 2014)

*Feeding African Dwarf Frogs??*

So I have mini frozen bloodworm cubes and brine shrimp cubes, and I also got pellets. How much of the bloodworms or shrimp should I be feeding them? They don't seem to be interested in eating a lot. I wasn't sure if I should be feeding them one by one or a bunch at a time. When I put a bunch in they don't seem to notice that they are there? I also tried the pellets it it seemed like they were too big? That or the frogs just didn't like them.


----------



## megz357 (Aug 13, 2014)

The girl at the pet store said half to a full cube but that seems like a LOT of shrimp for such little frogs and then all the uneaten ones end up all over then tank.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

What are the brand of pellets that you are feeding them? I reccomend ZooMed Aquatic Frog and Tadpole Food. They are the micro pellets, and feed them a pinch of those. That is what I do. Do NOT feed them a whole cube of Brine Shrimp or Bloodworms. I defrost my bloodworms in a small bowl wit a lid of tank water and give each of my four frogs about five each, but only weekly. When I am done feeding them the worms, I just put te lid on te bowl and put them in te icebox till the next week. The pellets I feed every other day. They can go up to a week or two without food, so it is fine if they don't eat when you feed them. I had got Brine Shrimp for my ADF's and they did not care for them at all, so I just give them to my bettas. 

Let's say how I do mine. Every Monday,Wednesday,Friday and Sunday, I feed pellets. Every Thursday I feed bloodworms. That is their routine, and they are used to it.

I have raised these frogs for almost a year or over a year now. 


Only reason I say to not give a whole cube of bloodworms is because they will get extreme bloat. (Mine has before because I gave her a third of a cube).


----------



## Sowa (May 28, 2014)

I feed all my fish/frogs at the same time so I use an entire cube of bloodworms (mine don't seem to care for shrimp) I use a turkey baster and just put a few squirts in for my 4 frogs. I feed ever couple days, they're doing great.


----------

